# No Florida Amatuer Retriever Club and Jacksonville Retriever Club D/Q



## Smackwater (Apr 5, 2004)

Please remember that we are using the Dow for both the Qual and Derby. The starting number for both is 21. The Friday Qual will be on Wendy Bicknell's Property and the Derby will be at Wes Lee's. Directions can be found on Entry Express

Thanks

Valarie


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Any news at all would be appreciated.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

28 back to the 2nd in the derby. Haven't heard #'s.


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Qual call backs for 2nd series are:
*2, 3, 4, 5, 7, 9, 11, 12, 15, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 24, 27, , 31, 32, & 33*


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Qual call backs for 3rd series are:
2, 3, 4, 5, 7, 9, 11, 12, 15, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 32, & 33


----------



## Ernie Hawkins (Nov 3, 2009)

Derby call backs to the 4th. 12 dogs. 4, 5, 6, 7, 17, 21, 23, 26, 27, 31, 33, 34


----------



## Greg Anderson (Aug 14, 2012)

Anybody have 4th series Qual callbacks.


thks


----------



## Greg Anderson (Aug 14, 2012)

2,3,4,5,7,12,15,18,19,21,22,32,33

4th series in qual this morning


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Derby

Jams Clyde-Patton,17,23,26
RJ 21 hurst
4-27 Baker
3-4 Hurst
2-34 Hawkins
1-33 ice Patton


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Marc!


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats Ernie and Hawk!! Hawk is now second highest derby pointed golden in history! What a team!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

byounglove said:


> Congrats Ernie and Hawk!! Hawk is now second highest derby pointed golden in history! What a team!!


How great is that??? A huge congratulations to Ernie and Hawk!


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

2nd series Qual @ Jacksonville RC are:
*
3,4,5,6,9,10,12,14,17,19,21,23,25,33,34
*
2nd Series of the Derby @ North Florida Amateur RC are:
*
1,2,6,7,8,9,10,11,14,16,18,19,22,23,25,26,27,28,29,30,31,32,34,35,36
*
Good luck to all!!! See you in the morning!!!


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Congratulations Ernie and Hawk!


----------



## Shields (Jun 2, 2010)

Congrats to Jim McDowall and Ripple on the qual win!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Shields said:


> Congrats to Jim McDowall and Ripple on the qual win!


Good for you Jim! Congratulations!


----------



## malkslabs (Jun 24, 2011)

Congrats to Jim McDowall and Ripples way to go


----------



## Todd Herderhurst (Nov 7, 2012)

byounglove said:


> Congrats Ernie and Hawk!! Hawk is now second highest derby pointed golden in history! What a team!!



Way to go Ernie and Hawk!


----------



## Andy Brittingham (Mar 3, 2013)

Shields said:


> Congrats to Jim McDowall and Ripple on the qual win!


Congratulations Jim!


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

Also congratulations to Gretchen Bickel and Davis Arthur for Lily's 2nd in the Q. This was her first Qualifying.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Congratulations Ernie and Hawk.


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

Congrats to everyone.
We are very excited for Ernie and Hawk. What a fun journey.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Buck Mann said:


> Also congratulations to Gretchen Bickel and Davis Arthur for Lily's 2nd in the Q. This was her first Qualifying.


A huge congratulations to QAA Lily, Gretchen and Davis!


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Jacksonville Call backs for the 4th series are:
*3,10,12,13,21,23,25,34*


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

North Florida Derby call back for the 3rd are:

*6,7,8,10,11,14,16,22,23,26,27,28,31,32,35,36*


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Jacksonville Qual Results


1st- #34/Jazz Burns
2nd-#25/Hootchie Arington 
3rd- #23/Puck Patton
4th- #3/Slider Jones


RJ- #12/Kerry Patton
JAM's- 10,13,21


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

North Florida ARC Derby Results


1st- #14/Bo Goldstein 
2nd-#27/Clooney Baker 
3rd- #22/Maggie Hurst 
4th- #35/Ice Patton


RJ- #32/Hawk Hawkins
JAM's- 6


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to all of you!


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

Congrats Bo and William on another Derby WIN!


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Congratulations to Marc Patton on a strong showing this weekend against a ridiculous derby field.

I would also like to thank both clubs and land owners. The trial was well run, and the test were very well set up and fairly judged by the judges.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Way to go Bo WHOOP!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Bo WHOOP was the only dog in the last series to do the test perfectly! Last to run, but not to be forgotten!

Congratulations, Doc and Bo!

rita


----------

